# Flash decompiler for Mac



## gino (Apr 9, 2008)

Is there a free Flash Decompiler for Mac that anyone can recommend?


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 9, 2008)

Not free (I don't think) but it's very cheap and works great! Gordon:
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/18774


----------

